
Ask HN: How to grow your career reputation after spinning your wheels so long? - zanydude
As a software engineer, I have about 10 years of experience in the industry, and working for 7 different companies.<p>But zero promotions or pay raises within any company. I have no experience managing or training others. I only get pay raises when I change companies, but not by much.<p>I don&#x27;t know if always being contractor has anything to do with the above. Since my very first job out of college was a contractor job.<p>You see, I was offered a contract-to-hire job at a web agency as a Junior SWE but the W-2 &quot;hire&quot; part never happened. I think that part of the contract was broken and my boss just said, you&#x27;re now a permanent contractor.<p>Ever since leaving that job it&#x27;s been contract after contract job for the next 9 years. So I always feel less visible compared to employees, on the sidelines never really in tune with company politics or what their goals are.<p>I get told a lot that I do good work and I&#x27;m a good communicator. But they never follow-up to give me future contract work.<p>It makes me feel very alone in this career world, and I don&#x27;t mean in the &quot;I have trouble making new friends after college&quot; sense. I mean that with workplace relations I don&#x27;t feel a sense of camaraderie. Especially when I work as a remote contractor.<p>I lack the career wisdom and maturity of a typical 10+ year engineer. Nobody really thinks of me as someone as a skilled expert in a topic, someone they could forward jobs to, or refer me to.<p>Any ideas of where to start? Build up a network and a reputation that is expected of a 10 year software engineer? I started going to meetups more, though not always easy to go to the downtown ones due to parking and time constraints. But I&#x27;m going to a few of the ones I can.<p>I already have built several personal projects online, as a result of the boredom of unemployment. So that&#x27;s already an ongoing process.<p>Other ideas to be &quot;known&quot; in your local circle of professionals? I feel almost as lost as I was when I just graduated.
======
jimrhods23
You are contracting and essentially a business. Your next career move is to
find more clients.

As a remote contractor, you really won't feel like you are part of a team.
I've been contracting for the last 10 years and I don't expect to be part of a
team, because it's only a way for me to fund my other businesses.

You need to find a 9-5 job where you can go into an office every day and
interact with your co-workers.

"I lack the career wisdom and maturity of a typical 10+ year engineer. Nobody
really thinks of me as someone as a skilled expert in a topic, someone they
could forward jobs to, or refer me to."

Why wait for referrals? I found all of my contracting jobs by reaching out on
Linkedin or various job sites.

~~~
zanydude
>Why wait for referrals? I found all of my contracting jobs by reaching out on
Linkedin or various job sites.

Do you have a system in place for choosing people on LinkedIn to reach out to?
I don't know what's a good starting point- seeking in local companies first or
with companies that are just related to my developer niche. In job boards I
tend to email blast a lot of applications.

And yeah, I haven't really felt part of a team since 2010. Contract jobs can
wreck your visibility if you're not skilled in tailoring your connections.

Like I have been told I do great work but they never want to re-engage for
more work. Not in six months, not in two or four years.

~~~
jimrhods23
"seeking in local companies first"

I find this too limiting. Many contracts are remote.

I don't have any special system. I just look for contracting gigs that might
interest me and make my introduction. It's definitely a numbers game.

Before the new year (in December), I probably talked to 50 potential leads.
Narrowed it down to about 10, and finally found two that I thought would be a
good fit.

One of them ran out of money/changed their mind, and I'm still working with
the other today. It's a multi-year contract and it keeps me busy.

"In job boards I tend to email blast a lot of applications."

It also depends on when you make the contact. The closer you can get to the
time it was posted, the more likely you will get a response.

I then get their phone number and setup a phone call. You need to get good at
selling yourself/services and not be afraid to talk to people.

Most business owners want to talk on the phone first before making any major
decisions.

------
cbanek
> I don't feel a sense of camaraderie. Especially when I work as a remote
> contractor.

This seems to generally be a hurdle of remote work. It's hard to feel that
sense of camaraderie when you are far away. There's a lot of reasons for this
that aren't about you or them: like lack of face time, voice communication,
out of sight out of mind, hard to get to know a remote person personally
without "watercooler" talk, etc. It's also pretty common that remote people
are left out of promotions and exciting projects for these reasons.

I'm a bit nervous on the 7 jobs in 10 years. One phrase that comes to mind is
"10 years of experience vs 1 year of experience 10 times."
Maintaining/operating something you've built is a key step in improving your
skills, since you can see your own mistakes and learn from them.

~~~
zanydude
Missing out on promotions is a concern for me. I don't think promotions exist
in the context of contract workers, do they?

And I'm also concerned about the 1 year 10 times experience. The longest I
have maintained a single project has been 2 years but again that was from
working remotely for a startup. I'm supposed to be able to make a big impact
at tiny startups but I didn't get that feeling there.

------
ramtatatam
Start simple - print visit cards and come up with catchy motto. Go to any
local IT event and make contact with people - in the end business is people
and their problems, tech is just a tool to solve them. I personally found
meetups and networking a skill on its own rights, more you practice better you
become. You need to be a salesman of your own self. You will get your name
known to people who make business decisions, that's the easiest way to find
yourself meaningful career and coin your own brand - even if you do not want
to contract anymore.

------
imhoguy
> I get told a lot that I do good work and I'm a good communicator. But they
> never follow-up to give me future contract work.

> Like I have been told I do great work but they never want to re-engage for
> more work. Not in six months, not in two or four years.

That is strong signal of some problem to me. Either your niche is screwed or
you have some issue they don't want to tell you about. Did you ask them enough
feedback about your performance during your work time?

Maybe you need to be more proactive?

Be proactive with pay and role. Foremost it is unusual to get any pay rise or
promotion as contractor, you should explicitly ask for it before renewal, but
you need to also have confidence you have grounds to do it.

Be proactive with discovering the company and people there. During your work
term if you smell the project dries out you should proactively seek what else
you can work on there - this is often easiest way to jump into a new
competence.

Be proactive with asking guys from past companies how is the stuff going and
that you are available to help them with it if there is any need.

You are remote, right, but can you arrange frequent on-site visits to show up
and gain human trust which you can later turn into Slack chit-chat?

> I already have built several personal projects online, as a result of the
> boredom of unemployment. So that's already an ongoing process.

Be proactive! Certifications, trainings. Don't become unemployment victim, say
you run planned self-development time now.

> I started going to meetups more, though not always easy to go to the
> downtown ones due to parking and time constraints. But I'm going to a few of
> the ones I can.

Be proactive! Give presentation, share some knowledge, experience, how-to.
Politely tell on your contact slide that you are currently available for hire.

Be proactive with job channels too. Improve your LinkedIn profile, buy month
of Pro package for exposure. Reach out to local recruiters and agencies - they
have vast networks for sure. They will tell you how to improve your CV and
pitch to get foot into the door.

And finally if your niche doesn't serve you, find a new one.

------
shmooth
The best way to get ahead is to stay someplace a long time

Advance through attrition mainly

It’s boring and not challenging but...

------
quickthrower2
For your next gig apply for something with a bit more seniority. Maybe an
architect role? You are less likely to get it, sure, but it’s not impossible.
If you persist you will get it.

------
cimmanom
Have you tried applying for jobs that are straight up full-time instead of
contract-to-hire?

~~~
zanydude
Yes, I apply to a higher proportion of full-time jobs and get some interviews
(say about 10% from applications) from them.

I don't get offers from full-time jobs. I only get a few from short contracts.
And if I apply to full-time jobs exclusively I would get no offers at all.

RIP.

~~~
world32
I think thats your problem to focus on. Why are not getting these jobs? If you
have ~10 years experience as a software engineer you shouldn't have so much
problem getting a job. Even if you are not a "skilled expert in a topic".

Maybe you are applying to jobs which are above your pay grade? Perhaps you
need to take a small pay cut to get a job at a company where you can grow your
skills and learn the career wisdom that you say you lack?

~~~
zanydude
All my past jobs underpaid, so even $65K or $70K (the average for a entry
level job in my city) is higher than I've made.

Being simultaneously under-qualified on paper and over-qualified in practice
is a thing with me. People must think I expect high salaries but I actually
don't. I've always been paid roughly in the lowest 25 percentile.

------
asimjalis
What do you want to do?

------
brentis
Do you have a comprehensive git repo? What about your side business or blog
showing your passion? If neither you really are just a tool - a function if
you will - for others who want to be in front of the pack.

